# 2 questions one of cheddar cheese and dietinng for bodybuilding



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

what cheddar is good for you.

can you eat chedar cheese when dieting?

when extreme dieting what kind of foods can you still eat other than

protein

chicken

turkey

whey

tuna eggs fish

cottage cheese??? not sure about dairy mixed reviews.

carbs

oats

brown rice

brown potatoes

brown pasta.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

all real cheddar isn't bad for you...

it depends on what type of diet you are talking about and how much cheddar you plan to eat.


----------



## ladorie (Nov 18, 2007)

With extreme dieting you are really going to limit the type of food you are able to eat. Most people want the best whatever in the category they are trying to fill, and there is normally not many equals. You can add some good fish to the protein mix, I can't stand tuna, go get some salmon or halibut. Tastes so much better as well. Also you want to time your carb intake as well. Most people will not eat any of the carbs you listed after 3-5pm when they are on an extreme diet.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the profile of real cheese is protein and fats which make it ideal for keto type diets, but in moderation because there is still a carb element in there from the milk. atkins limits cheese to a couple of ounces a day in the induction phase, more as time passes and you move through the stages.


----------

